# Armadillos



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, ive been thinking about getting an Armadillo for a while now, so obviously Ive been trying to reaserch everything about them and how to keep them as pets. However Ive been finding it hard to get reliable information and was just wondering if anyone could help me out. Any information regarding diet, whether they need diging space or if this can be discouraged, if they can use litter trays, a rough price estimate or any help at all would be welcome. 
Thanks 
Kate


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

The specialist keepers association - TSKA Exotics
Here's a bit about the care of armadillos.

What you first need to consider is which species you prefer. 

Will you be keeping indoors/outdoors?

In the way of food theres a big list of foods listed on the above caresheet.

They need lots of digging space, and a nesting box so that they can feel safe . Im planning on putting some rocks in the enclosure to hide livefood under to give encourage theim to scavange and to provide some entertainment. 

If you're building them an enclosure indoors then so long as you have central heating its fine. If you plan on keeping them outdoors then the enclosure will need to be heated-as armadillos don't do well with large chages in temperature.

Armadillos are messy animals, I personally doubt you would ever get one to use a litter tray. They often do their business in their nesting box and sleep/roll around in it. So they need to be cleaned out regularly. 

Price would of course depend on the species youre after. 

TSKA are importing some soon. I highly reccomend you speak to Rory (TSKARoryMatier) or Nerys regarding the species.

Im hoping to purchase one myself soon and they're absolutely brilliant and really helpful. : victory:


----------



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

well its would definatly be a three banded i would be after, not sure if i could handle the mess tho, i was hoping they'd be more suited to indoors. To be honest ive always wanted a skunk, but not bieng decented and the cost of their diets put me off, so i was looking for something that could share the home, maybe with a nesting box and area of its own.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

If a skunk is what you have always wanted then why not go fora skunk 

what exactly is it thats putting you off a skunk 

im a single mum with alot of animals one of them being a skunk and i manage to feed my lot fine 

skunks food costs me roughly £20 for a full shop or a few quid adding to what i already have but this feeds other animals too


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

If a skunk is what you want, get a skunk. Armadillos arent going to be much different in regards to food costs. 

An armadillo NEEDS somewhere to dig so unless you're willing to dedicate a whole room, create some sort of double door entry system so they cant run off maybe and to put down laminate flooring, clean it up all the time, create a big digging area...then you wouldnt be able to free roam it as you would a skunk. And to be honest for a 3 banded, a species which gets to between 9-13 inches then I personally think youd be better off building an enclosure for them anyway. 

Besides which, for the same price you could buy one of the descented skunks that Rory and Nerys are importing anyway. If a skunk is what you really want, go for a skunk.


----------



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

being unable to decent skunks now would cause problums, but its mostly the money when i was reaserching them it seemed like id be spending more moeny feeding them than me. Im only a student so im not getting great amounts of money in and i didnt think it would be fair if they wernt getting the right diet, but maybe i should look into it some more if the costs arnt really going to be too bad. how can i conttacy rory and nerys? (sorry im new to this site)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Punk-Anarchist said:


> being unable to decent skunks now would cause problums, but its mostly the money when i was reaserching them it seemed like id be spending more moeny feeding them than me. Im only a student so im not getting great amounts of money in and i didnt think it would be fair if they wernt getting the right diet, but some sites said that armadillos eat mainly cat food and meal worms so i started wondering about how they would be as a pet. they are soooo cute too!


LOL like i said im a single mum on benefits an i manage to feed alot of animals 

why is the not being able to descent them a problem ?

im just curiousas to why you think its a problem thats all


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

MAINLY CAT FOOD!?!?!? Dude, you really need to research an armadillos diet more!! 

This is a small list of what they can be fed.....

*Dry Cat biscuits*
*Wet Cat feed - good quality - not a rubbish brand.*
*Culture feed dish: mealworms, locusts, morios, earthworm’s etc*
*Chopped fruit and vegetables*
*Banana and a raw egg once a week*
*Good quality vitamin supplement once a week*




*If you're going into this thinking it can be fed cat food and live in a box in the corner you definitely need to think again and research more.*
*
*
*Feeding a skunk doesn't need to cost the earth of you do it properly. Why not buy in bulk? Hell, Im not a student but I dont earn a hell of a lot, and I still manage to feed all my animals the best. My animals eat a hell of a lot better than me and thats the way I think it should be. We don't ask them to be made to live in our homes, we do it for our own enjoyment the least we can do is give them the best.*


*As previously stated, if you want a skunk, research like hell and get a skunk. Its a lot of money either way and you should do what's more rewarding for you. And if you're worrying about the money, you shouldnt get either. Vet fees cost a bomb.
*


*
*


----------



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

im living with a friend and i dont think they'd like the occasional smells lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Punk-Anarchist said:


> im living with a friend and i dont think they'd like the occasional smells lol


As opposed to an armadillo that enjoys rolling around in its own cack?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I live with an 8yr old child, 7 dogs and many other animals i have a fully loaded lil boy skunk...............yeah he has sprayed a couple of times but thats cos he was very spooked 

if you dont have anything about thats gonna spook them then your okies they get used to surroundings and the more they get used to the less likely they are to spray 

plus as babies they smell aint quiet as bad as when they are adults so you have plenty of time to get them used to surroundings as babies


----------



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

this is why i wanted to know if anyone could give me reliable information on armadillos. alot of the information ive seen has been conflicting. some saying that they are dirty and need constant cleening and others saying that they can be litter trained. i havnt kept an armadillo before so i thought that maybe some one who had could tell me the truth of the matter as im not even considering getting one untill i know all the information.


----------



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I live with an 8yr old child, 7 dogs and many other animals i have a fully loaded lil boy skunk...............yeah he has sprayed a couple of times but thats cos he was very spooked
> 
> if you dont have anything about thats gonna spook them then your okies they get used to surroundings and the more they get used to the less likely they are to spray
> 
> plus as babies they smell aint quiet as bad as when they are adults so you have plenty of time to get them used to surroundings as babies



thanks you, i think i'll look back into skunks as armadillos seem to need biger enclosures than i can offer. youve been a great help


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Punk-Anarchist said:


> this is why i wanted to know if anyone could give me reliable information on armadillos. alot of the information ive seen has been conflicting. some saying that they are dirty and need constant cleening and others saying that they can be litter trained. i havnt kept an armadillo before so i thought that maybe some one who had could tell me the truth of the matter as im not even considering getting one untill i know all the information.


 
good on ya for doing you research hun : victory::no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Punk-Anarchist said:


> thanks you, i think i'll look back into skunks as armadillos seem to need biger enclosures than i can offer. youve been a great help


 
No worries hun 

rory an nerys are gathering a list to import some descented skunks into the country next breeding season though as there isnt a rabies shot for skunks they have to go through the 6 month quarantine process which means the skunks are adult size and 8 months old when they come to owners 

so there is that option for you too hun 

but bear in mind these imported skunks are gonna need alot of time and patience with them as they are not gonna be as used to human contact as that what of a uk cb fully loaded skunk is


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Punk-Anarchist said:


> this is why i wanted to know if anyone could give me reliable information on armadillos. alot of the information ive seen has been conflicting. some saying that they are dirty and need constant cleening and others saying that they can be litter trained. i havnt kept an armadillo before so i thought that maybe some one who had could tell me the truth of the matter as im not even considering getting one untill i know all the information.


Depends on what you class as dirty really. Yes, they will go whenever they feel like it, usually in the nestbox, so they require cleaning very often indeed. They are messy animals, so if you want something thats going to poop neatly in its litter tray and toddle along happily then forget it. TBH I think if you handed one a litter tray it would roll over in its poop and fart in your face :lol2:

Worth it though, well, for me anyway. I was the other way around. I like skunks and was considering one. Ive got no problem with spraying, feeding etc..But I've adored armadillos since before I can remember, and for me personally, I think an armadillo would be more rewarding so it was a no brainer really.


----------



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Depends on what you class as dirty really. Yes, they will go whenever they feel like it, usually in the nestbox, so they require cleaning very often indeed. They are messy animals, so if you want something thats going to poop neatly in its litter tray and toddle along happily then forget it. TBH I think if you handed one a litter tray it would roll over in its poop and fart in your face :lol2:
> 
> Worth it though, well, for me anyway. I was the other way around. I like skunks and was considering one. Ive got no problem with spraying, feeding etc..But I've adored armadillos since before I can remember, and for me personally, I think an armadillo would be more rewarding so it was a no brainer really.


yeah i love armadillos as well as skunks but in my current situation i wasnt sure of which i would be best suited too. maybe i'll have to put my armadillo dreams on hold untill i can get an outside digging area for them.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

You can do it indoors y'know, I am. Their enclosure isn't very complicated really. In fact I was reccomended to go cheap and cheerful first, and then adjusting to the individual animals needs as I go along. As long as the enclosure has a deep base for substrate you're fine. (obv theres more to it but y'know). Much like a vivarium, the enclosure needs four walls, a roof and an entry point : victory:

I highly reccomend speaking to Nerys and Rory : victory:

Just so you have a refference point, here's the species they'll be importing (Im getting a 9 banded :flrt
Xenarthra : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association

And here are details of their skunk import
USA Descented Skunk Import 2008 - £646.25 : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

those wacky armadillos! ah, i remember them well.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

DarrenL on here is one of the only breeders of 3 banded armadillos in Europe. I have seen these at his house. At first I thought it was a motorised melon that shot past my feet! 
:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2::lol2:Like giant woodlice :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> DarrenL on here is one of the only breeders of 3 banded armadillos in Europe. I have seen these at his house. At first I thought it was a motorised melon that shot past my feet!
> :lol2:


LOL that did make me chuckle :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Punk-Anarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks very much guys! your help is much apreciated


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

no worries its nice to see peopledo their research before they buy an animal so good on ya :no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

move to america...we've got hem running all over in the south..... armored rats... blind as a bat... ya gotta love 'em!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> move to america...we've got hem running all over in the south..... armored rats... blind as a bat... ya gotta love 'em!


and skunks running wild too :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Id love to see them in the wild :flrt:

Amazing isnt it, what we pay an arm and a leg for, others consider pests :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i had an armadillo run right into my foot when i lived in florida..... i laughed for an hour everytime i thought about it....they are comical sometimes..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> and skunks running wild too :flrt:


 skunks are all over here where i live... they get into my trash... sprayed the dog once.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Id love to see them in the wild :flrt:
> 
> Amazing isnt it, what we pay an arm and a leg for, others consider pests :lol2:


tell me about it lol



HABU said:


> i had an armadillo run right into my foot when i lived in florida..... i laughed for an hour everytime i thought about it....they are comical sometimes..


ooooo lol that would have been so funny:lol2:

have not researched them but are they heavy like did it hurt ?:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> skunks are all over here where i live... they get into my trash... sprayed the dog once.


 
hee hee i know what thats like mines fully loaded lol 

i guess they would smell worse in the wild though not having a controlled diet :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

They are absolutely amazing :flrt: The only thing Ive ever had run into my foot was a great big rat :lol2: Although I did have a bat take a swipe at my head once :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> They are absolutely amazing :flrt: The only thing Ive ever had run into my foot was a great big rat :lol2: Although I did have a bat take a swipe at my head once :flrt:


LOL spidy read that back to yourself your a poet an ya dont even know it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> tell me about it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, it had rained and i was walking homw down this path and way up ahead i saw this armadillo ambling along like they do and heading straight for me... i stopped and he kept comming...they can't see very well..use their nose,,anyway he kept on in a straight line till he bumped into my boot and realised i was there...he then did this crazy summersault over into the weeds and went about his way... i figured he'd see me first...i could have just grabbed him if i wanted... they seriously can't see very well.. they get pretty big here too...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> no, it had rained and i was walking homw down this path and way up ahead i saw this armadillo ambling along like they do and heading straight for me... i stopped and he kept comming...they can't see very well..use their nose,,anyway he kept on in a straight line till he bumped into my boot and realised i was there...he then did this crazy summersault over into the weeds and went about his way... i figured he'd see me first...i could have just grabbed him if i wanted... they seriously can't see very well.. they get pretty big here too...


LOL omg it would be so bizzarre to us to walk down the street an have an armadillo bump into ya foot :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oh one time on the very same path early in the moring a family of otters went swimming by... that was really cool..there was a shallow ditch along the path....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> oh one time on the very same path early in the moring a family of otters went swimming by... that was really cool..there was a shallow ditch along the path....


 
OMG thats amazing lol im coming to live with you HABU :lol2:


come on then tell please what are the wild skunks like :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: So I am :lol2::lol2:

I want to live somewhere with a wilder diversity of mammal life


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

skunks just come out at night...they keep to themselves... they are bold though.... they rarely run.... they will mostly walk slowly away...... they don't fear you. i almost stepped on one in the dark one night.... just in time i could make out the white on it...it was pitch black that night. they don't make noise like raccoons.... sometimes dogs mess with them.... that's when you have to shut you windows. they also get hit by cars alot.... see one on the road last week..right on the center line squashed.... smelling up the place.... of the three main night garbage pickers, skunks are the classiest.... raccoons are crazy and opossums are.....well opossums.... people leave skunks alone.... oh, they'll start comming to your door if you leave some cat food out..... you'll be on their nightly rounds.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> skunks just come out at night...they keep to themselves... they are bold though.... they rarely run.... they will mostly walk slowly away...... they don't fear you. i almost stepped on one in the dark one night.... just in time i could make out the white on it...it was pitch black that night. they don't make noise like raccoons.... sometimes dogs mess with them.... that's when you have to shut you windows. they also get hit by cars alot.... see one on the road last week..right on the center line squashed.... smelling up the place.... of the three main night garbage pickers, skunks are the classiest.... raccoons are crazy and opossums are.....well opossums.... people leave skunks alone.... oh, they'll start comming to your door if you leave some cat food out..... you'll be on their nightly rounds.


 
awwwwwwwwwww wow thats fantastic lol yips im deffo coming to live with you lol 

what are the raccoons like ?

sorry lol all the questions :blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwww wow thats fantastic lol yips im deffo coming to live with you lol
> 
> what are the raccoons like ?
> 
> sorry lol all the questions :blush:


raccoons are bold..the ones used to humans are the boldest...camping in florida they would invade the camp...they love bread and anything shiny and smooth..they'll steal your spoons, watches and carry off your pots and pans..they can open about anything..even with a latch on it... they mooch off of you like a dog... thay would climb all over you in your sleeping bag at night, crawl on your stomach...you have to shooe them away... i saw one in camp fun straight up a young tree after an anole and it crawls out on a skinny limb that couldn't possibly carry it's weight.. but it did and it got the lizared... a mother **** started bring her babies out one day..teaching them how to forage..i guess we were the first stop... they came back everyday.... they are very strong too.

one morning here in ohio i was taking out the trash to the dumpster... it was before sunrise.... when i came to the dumpster opening four or five big ***** came leaping out...almost hit me in the face...i had spooked them... i was always careful after that.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> raccoons are bold..the ones used to humans are the boldest...camping in florida they would invade the camp...they love bread and anything shiny and smooth..they'll steal your spoons, watches and carry off your pots and pans..they can open about anything..even with a latch on it... they mooch off of you like a dog... thay would climb all over you in your sleeping bag at night, crawl on your stomach...you have to shooe them away... i saw one in camp fun straight up a young tree after an anole and it crawls out on a skinny limb that couldn't possibly carry it's weight.. but it did and it got the lizared... a mother **** started bring her babies out one day..teaching them how to forage..i guess we were the first stop... they came back everyday.... they are very strong too.
> 
> one morning here in ohio i was taking out the trash to the dumpster... it was before sunrise.... when i came to the dumpster opening four or five big ***** came leaping out...almost hit me in the face...i had spooked them... i was always careful after that.


 
Omg wow people like me would kill for that to put the rubbish out and be nearly smacked in the face by a raccoon lol 

sad aint it really lol 

it must be amazing walking out of your front door and seeing all these amazing animals i sooooooo envy HABU :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Omg wow people like me would kill for that to put the rubbish out and be nearly smacked in the face by a raccoon lol
> 
> sad aint it really lol
> 
> it must be amazing walking out of your front door and seeing all these amazing animals i sooooooo envy HABU :lol2:


 a lot of people would hate it here. i'm in the sticks. if you don't like the woods or animals you'd hate it here. i can only get dial up here... the nearest town/store is 20 miles away.... i don't even live in a town.... it's unicorporated scioto county... a blank spot on the map.... some houses and trailers put together in a place called buena vista ohio.. right on the ohio river. not even any cops around.... google buena vista, ohio .... you'll see. nothing but woods and hills for miles and miles..... and miles.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> a lot of people would hate it here. i'm in the sticks. if you don't like the woods or animals you'd hate it here. i can only get dial up here... the nearest town/store is 20 miles away.... i don't even live in a town.... it's unicorporated scioto county... a blank spot on the map.... some houses and trailers put together in a place called buena vista ohio.. right on the ohio river. not even any cops around.... google buena vista, ohio .... you'll see. nothing but woods and hills for miles and miles..... and miles.


OMG that sounds like heaven to me :flrt: all that space all them animals i would definately be in my element :lol2:

Im sooooooo coming to liv with you HABU:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

take me with you emma  pleease


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> take me with you emma  pleease


okies lol 

HABU your gonna have 2 lodgers :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> okies lol
> 
> HABU your gonna have 2 lodgers :lol2:


 the trailer next door is going to be for rent soon!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:.... i hope you don't mind roosters in the morning...:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> the trailer next door is going to be for rent soon!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:.... i hope you don't mind roosters in the morning...:whistling2:


 
Habu i have 7 dogs an a skunk...............roosters cant be anyworse than being liked to death an trampled on an your covers tugged at to be woken up for brekki :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Ooooooh an the hedgehogs running laps all night and sqeaking as it becomes morning too


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Habu i have 7 dogs an a skunk...............roosters cant be anyworse than being liked to death an trampled on an your covers tugged at to be woken up for brekki :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Ooooooh an the hedgehogs running laps all night and sqeaking as it becomes morning too


 seven!!!... jeez we only have two ...they are coplete opposites.... ones sihtzu-min poodle and the other is dodie/shepherd... seven!.... does a truck deliver the food?:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> seven!!!... jeez we only have two ...they are coplete opposites.... ones sihtzu-min poodle and the other is dodie/shepherd... seven!.... does a truck deliver the food?:lol2:


LOL i have a fantastically cheap butcher :lol2:

yeah i did start off with one then another then another an ended up with 7 lol 3 siberian huskies, 1 mal x husky, 1 springer spaniel, 1 rottie and a staffy pup the newest edition :lol2:

i cant think why people think im mental can you :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

i want a doggy  but my landlady wont allow cats or dogs  so im making do with everything else  she cant say no to an armadillo...its a caged animal..some of the time :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

seven takes dedication and a love for them... that's not crazy.... those are virtues.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

To be honest 7 big playful doggies would be one of my many ideas of heaven, I miss having something I can take for a walk and throw sticks for  I take the ferret out on her harness but she doesnt bother walking and spends the whole time chewing my shoes :lol2: She doesnt seem interested in the sticks either


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> seven takes dedication and a love for them... that's not crazy.... those are virtues.


 
yeah thats very true they are hard work but worth it an i love it they are my life now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> To be honest 7 big playful doggies would be one of my many ideas of heaven, I miss having something I can take for a walk and throw sticks for  I take the ferret out on her harness but she doesnt bother walking and spends the whole time chewing my shoes :lol2: She doesnt seem interested in the sticks either


come here an walk all mine for me then :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I will when I get trainfare :lol2: Even my old doggy who lives wth my parents wont go for a walk, she'll get to the end of the street and sit there until you pick her up and carry her home :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I will when I get trainfare :lol2: Even my old doggy who lives wth my parents wont go for a walk, she'll get to the end of the street and sit there until you pick her up and carry her home :lol2:


awwwwwwwwwwww bless her hee hee 

my lot walk you haha the huskies an mal do pull but they know when i say wait they have to wait lol 

the springer is a nightmare she hates being on her lead so pulls like a trooper lol the rottie walks really well usually :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: I used to like walking my mates GSD, great excersize! Gah, this forum really dies at night :lol2: And for once so has MSN:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: I used to like walking my mates GSD, great excersize! Gah, this forum really dies at night :lol2: And for once so has MSN:lol2:


 
LOL yips it is great exercise i have gone down from a size 14 to a size 8 since having the dogs lol 

yeah it does though im sorting heading towards hitting the sack am shattered lol had a tiring weekend an worrying one


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i go camping with my dog... she's like a wolf out there.... she loves it... sleeps in the tent with me...she keeps the coyotes away .


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yips it is great exercise i have gone down from a size 14 to a size 8 since having the dogs lol
> 
> yeah it does though im sorting heading towards hitting the sack am shattered lol had a tiring weekend an worrying one


WOWEE! I need to get me some dogs! :lol2:

My weekend, well, its been pretty non existant tbh, other than when sami and mason came I slept the whole time :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> i go camping with my dog... she's like a wolf out there.... she loves it... sleeps in the tent with me...she keeps the coyotes away .


OMG yeah cos you have coyotes out there too i forgot about them critters 

a few of mine look like wolves lol and 1 looks like a fox :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

coyotes are a problem here...it's open season on them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> WOWEE! I need to get me some dogs! :lol2:
> 
> My weekend, well, its been pretty non existant tbh, other than when sami and mason came I slept the whole time :lol2:


LOL i aint slept too much this weekend i deserve a nice lay in tomorrow haha not likely lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> coyotes are a problem here...it's open season on them.


are they scarey coyotes?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> are they scarey coyotes?


 they're shy but they cause big problems... they are hurting the wildlife and farm animals.... they shouldn't even be here but now they are and growing in population.... they won't attack a grown adult... kids they have.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> they're shy but they cause big problems... they are hurting the wildlife and farm animals.... they shouldn't even be here but now they are and growing in population.... they won't attack a grown adult... kids they have.


yeah wow really i suppose they are pest there like foxes can be here then 

shy but defend themselves should they have to


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Dog Owner's Guide Profile: The Coyote


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Arr, poor coyotes!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> Dog Owner's Guide Profile: The Coyote


 
wow thats really fascinating specially the part they play like dogs with sticks or discarded cans 

only had a quick scan through will save that an read it all through properly 

thank you habu


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Arr, poor coyotes!


have a read of the link habu put up it makes interesting reading : victory:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

HABU, all these critters in Ohio? I didn't know armadillos went so far north...I'm from Vermont, we did get skunks and raccoons in our backyard (and deer, once even a black bear) and coydogs, but the main thing we had was fisher cats, and nobody wants those...a lot of my neighbours' cats were killed by fisher cats, those are considered a pest in my neck of the woods.

I'd love an armadillo though...:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooooooooooo we have 2 people to bug for stories of wonderful critters in the garden now yay :flrt:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooooooo we have 2 people to bug for stories of wonderful critters in the garden now yay :flrt:


 Ha ha, yes some were wonderful but some were downright awful!! Like the fisher cats (which are some kind of weasel-type creature I think) and the coydogs were terrible. On summer nights you could hear them start howling in a pack all of a sudden, and it was spine-chilling because they did that when they were chasing something and about to kill it...a really awful noise when one of your cats is outside!

A much nicer sound was the spring peepers, tiny frogs that made a wonderful song on spring/early summer nights - Vermont is a cold place with a short summer, but you knew summer had arrived when the peepers were out! I miss the American Toad most of all, we used to have lots of them living under the house and I wish I had one now!! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> Ha ha, yes some were wonderful but some were downright awful!! Like the fisher cats (which are some kind of weasel-type creature I think) and the coydogs were terrible. On summer nights you could hear them start howling in a pack all of a sudden, and it was spine-chilling because they did that when they were chasing something and about to kill it...a really awful noise when one of your cats is outside!
> 
> A much nicer sound was the spring peepers, tiny frogs that made a wonderful song on spring/early summer nights - Vermont is a cold place with a short summer, but you knew summer had arrived when the peepers were out! I miss the American Toad most of all, we used to have lots of them living under the house and I wish I had one now!! :flrt:


 
Oooo wow so are the fisher cats only the same size as weasles then too or bigger ?

eeeeeeeks the coyedogs sound creepy too


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> HABU, all these critters in Ohio? I didn't know armadillos went so far north...I'm from Vermont, we did get skunks and raccoons in our backyard (and deer, once even a black bear) and coydogs, but the main thing we had was fisher cats, and nobody wants those...a lot of my neighbours' cats were killed by fisher cats, those are considered a pest in my neck of the woods.
> 
> I'd love an armadillo though...:flrt:


 armadillos aren't here in ohio...yet.... they've been steadily working their way north over the years. i think that they are in tennessee now... that's one state away.... they may get here one day..... along with fire ants...:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

are fire ants the nasty ones ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> Ha ha, yes some were wonderful but some were downright awful!! Like the fisher cats (which are some kind of weasel-type creature I think) and the coydogs were terrible. On summer nights you could hear them start howling in a pack all of a sudden, and it was spine-chilling because they did that when they were chasing something and about to kill it...a really awful noise when one of your cats is outside!
> 
> A much nicer sound was the spring peepers, tiny frogs that made a wonderful song on spring/early summer nights - Vermont is a cold place with a short summer, but you knew summer had arrived when the peepers were out! I miss the American Toad most of all, we used to have lots of them living under the house and I wish I had one now!! :flrt:


 vermont has much of the wildlife that ohio and kentucky has... ah yes, the spring peepers and grey tree frogs.... they sing here too. also when i mow the yard i have to watch out for american toads... the little baby ones are all over. ohio's like vermont on steroids..... we just have longer summers....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> are fire ants the nasty ones ?


 fire ants will tear you up!!... very bad....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> fire ants will tear you up!!... very bad....


 
OMG really there only small too aint they :censor:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> OMG really there only small too aint they :censor:


Oh yes, the fire ants...we got them little b:censor:ds too!! I always called them 'red ants' and they may not be fire ants per se, but their bites sting like crazy and they will swarm on you if you get near the nests. Also, this isn't nice to admit, but when I was a kid I tried to kill a colony of them by pouring bleach on them (I know, very bad....) but the little suckers just wouldn't die!!!:devil:

Habu, it sounds like southern wild life is slowly encroaching on your state...be afraid, be very afraid...it'll be alligators next! Although I'd quite like it if Vermont had nutria, I might not live there anymore but I like the idea of it :2thumb:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oooo wow so are the fisher cats only the same size as weasles then too or bigger ?
> 
> eeeeeeeks the coyedogs sound creepy too


They're bigger than weasels but are a member of the weasel family - I'd say they're about as big as a badger. To be honest I've never seen one in the wild because they're mainly nocturnal but I've seen the tracks. They have a horrible sound too, like screaming. Between them and the coydogs it can be pretty spooky in the woods of Vermont - and Ohio from the sounds of it!! :mf_dribble:

I've only ever been through Ohio, on the way to Michigan once - all I know was that you could buy fireworks along the highway...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> Oh yes, the fire ants...we got them little b:censor:ds too!! I always called them 'red ants' and they may not be fire ants per se, but their bites sting like crazy and they will swarm on you if you get near the nests. Also, this isn't nice to admit, but when I was a kid I tried to kill a colony of them by pouring bleach on them (I know, very bad....) but the little suckers just wouldn't die!!!:devil:
> 
> Habu, it sounds like southern wild life is slowly encroaching on your state...be afraid, be very afraid...it'll be alligators next! Although I'd quite like it if Vermont had nutria, I might not live there anymore but I like the idea of it :2thumb:


OMG im a whimp with creepy crawlies dunno why lol s i love T's but if i got swarmed by ants i would completely freak out :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> They're bigger than weasels but are a member of the weasel family - I'd say they're about as big as a badger. To be honest I've never seen one in the wild because they're mainly nocturnal but I've seen the tracks. They have a horrible sound too, like screaming. Between them and the coydogs it can be pretty spooky in the woods of Vermont - and Ohio from the sounds of it!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> I've only ever been through Ohio, on the way to Michigan once - all I know was that you could buy fireworks along the highway...


 
wow thats pretty big then as badgers aint tiny so suppose they would be our version of the badger here then cos they can be nasty beggers too though not sure about them killing animals though


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> OMG im a whimp with creepy crawlies dunno why lol s i love T's but if i got swarmed by ants i would completely freak out :lol2:


You're a rare one Emma - keep giant spiders but you're afraid of ants!! :lol2: Then again, I keep giant millipedes and am afraid of porcelain dolls...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm thinking of starting a tour thing here. get a couple of extra sets of backpacking gear and take people out as a guide in shawnee forest for 4 or 5 days. do some herping and hiking. i have some nice camp sites with potable water and we have over 60 miles of designated backpack trails. i could show people all of the wildlife and explain to folks what everything is. be a naturalist guide. i've got transportation and in the park area there are class "A" campsites by the lakes with showers and laundries and things. the forest proper is almost 70,000 acres.... it would be a fine holiday.... i could even get fast food delivered to me.... of course i wouldn't charge anything..it would just be for fun. weve got a few inexpensive motels people could even stay at. like 15-20 quid a night. it would be something to work on over the winter. it's not the grand canyon or anything here but it's as good as it gets for rugged appalachia.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

HABU said:


> i'm thinking of starting a tour thing here. get a couple of extra sets of backpacking gear and take people out as a guide in shawnee forest for 4 or 5 days. do some herping and hiking. i have some nice camp sites with potable water and we have over 60 miles of designated backpack trails. i could show people all of the wildlife and explain to folks what everything is. be a naturalist guide. i've got transportation and in the park area there are class "A" campsites by the lakes with showers and laundries and things. the forest proper is almost 70,000 acres.... it would be a fine holiday.... i could even get fast food delivered to me.... of course i wouldn't charge anything..it would just be for fun. weve got a few inexpensive motels people could even stay at. like 15-20 quid a night. it would be something to work on over the winter. it's not the grand canyon or anything here but it's as good as it gets for rugged appalachia.


Habu, I think you'd have a few people on here who would be happy enough to camp in your back yard!! And probably pay for it too...you could make a mint :no1: Just don't let anyone tent near the fire ants...

I'll sign up for your Shawnee Forest adventure. Can we get some fireworks along the way?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> Habu, I think you'd have a few people on here who would be happy enough to camp in your back yard!! And probably pay for it too...you could make a mint :no1: Just don't let anyone tent near the fire ants...
> 
> I'll sign up for your Shawnee Forest adventure. Can we get some fireworks along the way?


 fire works?... why not?... i wouldn't charge anything.... i'd just be a fun guide who knows all of the good spots.... find a copperhead or timber rattler.... watch lizards scatter as you walk along trails... do some fishing barbeque some ribs.... eat, drink and be merry. the forest is almost devoid of people... rsrely do you see another hiker.... crystal clear streams are everywhere.... it's a nice place... likely a lot different than where most people visit here.... getting here is what is expensive... the flight, but then everything is cheap... camping is free except for the class"A" campsites.... but even that is cheap..... i would be an adventure for many.... off of the beaten track.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Id coooooooome 

Would be great to see an armadillo in the wild :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Id coooooooome
> 
> Would be great to see an armadillo in the wild :flrt:


 we don't have armadillos here where i live...they are down south i'm afraid.... southern states.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Awww  Meh, could always take an enormous detour on the way :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

evening peeps lol 

hmmm im wondering if i should make a thread called HABU and grumpymouths amazing animal stories :lol2:

could be our thread to make habu tell us all about the wonderful critters he has encountered :flrt:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> evening peeps lol
> 
> hmmm im wondering if i should make a thread called HABU and grumpymouths amazing animal stories :lol2:
> 
> could be our thread to make habu tell us all about the wonderful critters he has encountered :flrt:


Agreed - although I think Habu could knock the socks off my stories, especially as I know live in Salford where the only animal life is street rats, pigeons, and the overspill from the dodgy pub down the road...that's my advert - Visit Beautiful Salford!! :lol2:

Yeah, the flights are the worst thing about going to America, I only get back once a year. Let's start a community to raise money to send those interested to Ohio - lizards, ribs, detour to Florida, fireworks...I'm in! :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

haha! i started writing a story about here.... it didn't seem to get too much interest....

... but anyway, if a few people ever want to go out this way they are more than welcome. it's not disney world but disney doesn't have rattlesnakes either..... late june and july are the best times...


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Heh HABU when I was in Florida i saw alot of em dead along the side of the roads, i guess this is there blind side showing through


----------

